# PCD in late December? Worth while?



## RBinDC (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm taking ED on a 335is coupe on Oct 11th and delivering to HARMS a week later. My guess is that the car won't arrive in the states until late December. Is PCD worth doing that late in the year? I'm thinking about the winter weather. The PCD could have snow or ice that time of year. 

It's also a long drive from South Carolina to Wash DC that if the PCD experience is good it will be worth it.


----------



## innovativeit (Sep 30, 2007)

RBinDC said:


> I'm taking ED on a 335is coupe on Oct 11th and delivering to HARMS a week later. My guess is that the car won't arrive in the states until late December. Is PCD worth doing that late in the year? I'm thinking about the winter weather. The PCD could have snow or ice that time of year.
> 
> It's also a long drive from South Carolina to Wash DC that if the PCD experience is good it will be worth it.


The average high temperature for that area at the end of December is in the low 50s. I did a PCD last December 14th, the weather was dry, and we had a lot of fun.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

Late Decembr is fine in the Upstate. The odds of snow/ice are very very low. Much more likely to have a cold rain than frozen stuff. Last Winter was the worst in the last 20 years and we had 3 winter events. One in January 2inches, One in Feb. 3 inches and one March 2 (which is _really_ odd) where snow fell out of the sky all day, but none of it stuck to the ground. PCD is fantastic, you will love it. It is 99.9% sure the SC weather will not be an issue. N4S


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

I've lived 11 years in the Columbia, SC area - about 100 miles south of the performance center. We've gotten an inch or two of snow on the ground maybe 3 times. The strategy is to wait 24 hours for it to melt. I had a 4 wheel drive SUV the first time it happened and was diappointed. It was a part time system and the snow didn't even cover the road so I couldn't use it. My current SUV is 2WD and is all you need - ever. It probably will not snow and if it does, it will not be bad enough to bother anybody who knows how to drive in snow as long as you have all weather tires. The drive home could be a problem as you go north but SC will almost certainly not be an issue. 

The low temperture at night in the winter may go below freezing but the high is always above. I drive with the top down on my convertible in December and January. When it's sunny it is very pleasant. 

Jim


----------

